# I'd like to play Pocket Camp...



## Jailene (Feb 24, 2018)

But of course iPhone 5c would be the cutoff 

 I've had it since freshman year of high school (6 years now..?) and it's still in practically perfect condition so I see no use in buying a new phone just for an app...still unfortunate.


----------



## Moontoon (Feb 25, 2018)

That sucks  Does your family have an ipad or similar tablet that you could use?


----------



## Ras (Feb 25, 2018)

It runs pretty chunkily at times on my iPhone 7 Plus, so I assume they just couldn't optimize it for an older system. I don't even think your phone can be updated with any recent iOS, so developers don't even bother.


----------



## Moontoon (Feb 26, 2018)

It runs fine on my iphone 7 plus o.o Maybe I just haven’t noticed...


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 26, 2018)

Dont do it! Itll take over your life!


----------



## ESkill (Feb 26, 2018)

Maybe purchase a cheap-ish tablet? I bought a tablet from best buy for like 200 bucks awhile ago just to play apps on haha. My phone is kind of old and not that great at runine things anymore,  but I don't like any of the new phones and can't justify spending about 1,000 dollars.


----------

